# 2007 CAAD9 Optimo 1 vs. Optimo 2



## 86Sierra (Nov 17, 2005)

I just got into racing late this year (2 so far, and 2 more coming up). Next year, I hope to be a competitive CAT4 (CAT3 by the end of the season??). I've been riding a 2004 Trek1000.

I talked to the bike store a couple of weeks ago and checked out a nice-looking bare aluminum Optimo 1. The Optimo 1 is going for $2500, while the Optimo 2 is $1800. I want a solid bike that will give me no excuses, allowing me to focus on my training and not need excessive repairs and adjustments. I'm 6' 1" and 185lbs and had troubles with the stock wheels on my Trek, but better luck with open pro/ultegra wheels so far.

I believe the Ultegra components on the Optimo 2 are more than good enough for me. My concerns would be:
1) wheels (Shimano R561 vs. Ksyrium Elite on Optimo 1)
2) crank (TruVatiV Rouleur 2.2 vs. FSA SL-K Carbon on Optimo 1)
3) Fork (Slice Ultra vs. Slice Premium)

Would a good option be to go with the Optimo 2 and just upgrade the wheels? Any experience or thoughts- would the shimano wheels be solid to use for a season or two?

What I really am trying to decide on is which model will be the best bang for the buck and serve me well for several seasons. I'm on a budget, but am leaning towards believing that the Optimo 1 would be cheaper for me in the long run. What do you think?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Think about going for an Optimo 2 but changing to a pair of Ksyrium SLs - maybe even a used pair from ebay. Personally, I don't think the Fork makes much difference - and you can always upgrade later.

I don't know enough about the crank differences.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

Go with the Optimo2 and replace the wheels with Campy Protons. Use the savings to fund your racing. Wrecking in a race is not a matter of "if ever", but when. I see a ton of racers on Ultegra9 even. I got taken out once in a race ... 1 new rear derailleur, 1 new brifter and a new chainring "cured" me of my DA fetish. I could have practically bought a complete 105 10 kit minus hubs for that price. Anyway, if you have the budget and don't mind the expense go DA. If any different, go with Ultegra. You'll never know the difference when racing.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

From a reliability standpoint, I wouldn't be worried about the R561. That is an updated, slightly lighter version of the 550 wheelset, and they should be a pretty decent wheelset given the people with 550s I've talked to. If you wanted to upgrade the wheels, I'd jump to the Ksyrium SL, but IMO all that will gain you is a weight decrease.

I have no experience with the TruVativ crank, but the FSA is no peach, but I'm just not a fan of FSA cranks. The TruVativ and the FSA are almost the exact same weight I believe.

As for the fork, the Slice Ultra has an alloy steerer tube, and CDale quotes the weight as 540g. The Premium has a carbon steerer tube and alloy dropouts, and CDale quotes the weight as 400g. I can't verify those yet, but I'm about to swap the Ultra on my 06 R800 for an Easton SLX, so I'll have an actual weight for the Ultra.

Would the components on either be equally "solid"? I believe so; I think at the level you are talking about, what you are gaining is weight loss, not reliability or performance. Personally I would go for the Optimo 2 and then after riding for a while you can spend the money upgrading what you feel needs improvement.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i went with a 2006 CAAD8 R1000 - Ultegra group with Mavic wheelset - i think it's a better deal...


----------

